# Need Air Rifle comments



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Currently have a Gamo Hunter .177 break barrel with scope which has served my well for pest controlas well as squirrel hunting. I am looking to get a lighter and quieter replacement and the Gamo Bone Collector Bull Whisper .177. This rifle has more velocity, 1300 fps versus my present rifle at 1100 fps and is much lighter in weight. Seems like a decent rifle at just over $200. I would install a better quality scope ao the Bone Collector.
Has anyone had any experience with this rifle. You comments Pro and Con.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

I have the gamo you are interested in and it does shoot well and is fairly quiet but, the dove tail rail on the gun is a pain. I ended up buy an rws super mount i believe it is called because after about 50 shots the scope would start to move. Other than that though she's a shooter.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Is the gun quite enough to shoot city rats without disturbing the neighbors? I shoot primer only .22’s but I have almost zero range. Would like to see what I can do without having to sneak up on them


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a Diana in .177 about 25 yrs ago I believe. Made in Germany. 1100fps. Shot excellent until I broke the adjustment screw on the rear sight. Had a lot of one shot kills, squirrels and ***** getting in my garbage cans in the garage. Anyone know where I can get a rear sight by chance?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I have a Diana in .177 about 25 yrs ago I believe. Made in Germany. 1100fps. Shot excellent until I broke the adjustment screw on the rear sight. Had a lot of one shot kills, squirrels and ***** getting in my garbage cans in the garage. Anyone know where I can get a rear sight by chance?


Try Pyramid Air in Solon. They're on the web too.
https://www.pyramydair.com/a/Accessories/Open_target_sights/Rear_sights_and_accessories/71


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Try Pyramid Air in Solon. They're on the web too.
> https://www.pyramydair.com/a/Accessories/Open_target_sights/Rear_sights_and_accessories/71


Thanks!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Thanks!


I'd give then a call and see what they recommend.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I wouldn't buy anything endorsed by "bone collector" you're paying for the name. look online and find the same gun, I bet its much cheaper.

this one is faster and cheaper

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...gun-16gmoubgctmxxm140agu/16gmoubgctmxxm140agu


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Benjamin Sheridan was always a wicked air rifle


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I have a Diana in .177 about 25 yrs ago I believe. Made in Germany. 1100fps. Shot excellent until I broke the adjustment screw on the rear sight. Had a lot of one shot kills, squirrels and ***** getting in my garbage cans in the garage. Anyone know where I can get a rear sight by chance?


Also try Baker air guns . Com they are a Ohio air gun shop over near Marion area they have a section about air gun parts from old to new, they are part of a air gun show in June near Columbus.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I've a RWS 54 mag recoiless .177 that's wicked awesome 1500 fps and deadly accurate out to 40 yds but.. it's heavy. I've yet to shoot anything as accurate off the shelf. Many a squirrel and critter to it's account.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

a nitro piston would be my choice. quieter. I would shoot heavy pellets to avoid the sound barrier and penetration.


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

Findlay Ohio airgun show coming up April 14th. My 2cents worth is I would pick up a Diana/rws 34. They are very accurate and last a long time. Made in Germany and the quality is far better than any gamo. Yes I'm an airhead, been squirrel airgunning for a lot of years.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I love my RWS guns. My first was a
Model 34 I picked up in 92’ and it is still an awesome tack driver. I then bought a model 48 with some hard earned lawn mowing money and it’s also been just amazing. The quality of RWS is off the charts. Mine are not the most powerful guns ever made but they have plenty of zip and group extremely well. I only use RWS brand pellets and the meisterkugeln pellets are extremely accurate in both of my guns. The only downside to these guns is the weight.


----------



## RevKillj0y (Nov 16, 2018)

Diana RWS are great. I tend to avoid "Gamo", they're more "flash" than function. If you are hunting anything larger than a rat I would recommend going to a 22 or 25.

Personally I have a Talon SS PCP in 25 that produces around 25FPE. Plenty for any vermin that comes across my property


----------



## RevKillj0y (Nov 16, 2018)

And as others have said, stay below 1000FPS. Anything higher gets very loud and the pellet/slug stability is trash


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree about the speed and pellet selection. I have the Gamo and the pellets that came with the gun to get it at the advertised speed were inconsistent to say the least. Once i switched to a heavier pellet the consistency is great and just what i needed to clean up the garbage around the bird feeder.


----------

